# First-time Frightener



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Longtime lurker here finally finding time to say "hey"! I'm a 41-year old Canadian who has loved Halloween forever and been doing yard haunts / haunted house parties for fun for about 10 years. Although I do buy a lot of yard props, I prefer making my own and currently have an entire basement and garage space devoted to projects I've made from websites like this over the years. This site is awesome! The best part about home-made props is hearing onlookers ask "where did you get that?"

I look forward to hearing and sharing with everyone.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

*welcome!!*

I to am a newbie...This is the best forum!!...Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard! Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Acererak!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

welcome....we look forward to seeing your props............


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

